

Show HN: Finish your social sharing for the week in 2 mins - stevephillips
http://www.mrsocial.me/connect.php

======
Warewolf-ESB
This is really nice! We signed up and started scheduling tweets. BUT, I had 10
in the queue but some bug seems to have deleted 6 of them. I couldn't search
the same keywords again either as everything I removed was removed
permanently. I really like this idea, but needs a bit of polishing. Also it
would be nice to have some sort of contact/feedback/support from within the
application. Great idea.

~~~
stevephillips
Can you tell me your twitter account and I will look into the bug.

< I couldn't search the same keywords again either as everything I removed was
removed permanently> This is intentional but now I have my doubts about its
usefulness.

Will definitely work on the bug. thanks for the feedback. I appreciate it

~~~
Warewolf-ESB
Sure it's @warewolf_io I cancelled what was left and instead scheduled them
through hootsuite. Down the line it would be really great if you integrated
with apps like hootsuite or buffer. thanks

------
BorisMelnik
Wow - def one of the best Show HN's I've seen in months. Using it now for
several of my accounts.

This is something I would pay for!

One thing I would like to see is the ability to put my own RSS feeds in there.

5 stars.

~~~
stevephillips
Thanks for the feedback. thrilled to see you liked it. The RSS feed addition
feature is definitely in the pipeline. I will keep in touch and let you know
when it is up. Meanwhile, do send me more feedback as you use the product

